# Mouse gone into labor but not had all the pinkies.



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

As the title says, one of my mice has had a large litter already but it's obvious that she hasn't had them all. It's been nearly 24 hours since she had the last ones, but she's not lethargic at all, she looks fine?! She isn't exhausted, so i don't think she's stopped because of that, or because one is stuck? However, there was a disruption whilst she was having her litter, she and her sister had theirs together within hours of each other, and they decided to have a fight over where the nest should be. I sorted that out by taking them out, mixing the nests and puting all the babies in the one nest, and there hasn't been any fighting since. Is it likely that this is what stopped her labor? And does anyone think she has a chance, considering she seems active and alert as usual?
Thanks for any help.
Annie x


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I just had this happen with one of mine, though I keep my breeding does seperately for safety. My doe passed the babies and ate them so I never saw, days later-she never looked sick. If your mouse starts to look sick she should be on baytril, as her babies are causing an infection or being reabsourbed. Again, mine turned out just fine so I hope I'm not alarming you!


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

Hów an you tell that she didnt have all?


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, good news! Ginger had the remaining babies, although she has eaten them, at least they are not going to cause an infection in her. It's so strange though, she must have had the remaining babies a whole two days after the last pinkie?! It seems like a very long time for a mouse, they usually would start to get sick considering the circumstances, i'd have thought at least?


> Hów an you tell that she didnt have all?


Ginger had large (well pinkie sized) lumps still in her abdomen, two were very obvious, although there may have been more. Initially the pinkies were high up in her abdomen, then within about 36hrs they dropped down (like a normal pregnancy) then within the next 24-36hrs she had the pinkies.


----------

